# Caulking replacement windows



## QHE (Aug 24, 2009)

*Outside window installs*

I do not really want to install from the outside. Work is slow and we are sub-ing from another company, they require us to install from the outside and re-cap. Just curious on how much longer this takes and how difficult it is to remove the blind stops.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

You know how it goes, the more you do it the faster you get. Is it a 2 story house?

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

QHE said:


> I do not really want to install from the outside. Work is slow and we are sub-ing from another company, they require us to install from the outside and re-cap. Just curious on how much longer this takes and how difficult it is to remove the blind stops.


It's a major PITA, IMO anyways....the amount of time and work involved is easily....very easily doubled, along with the now added extra materials to rip the new outside stops, the metal to bend to cover the openings, the nails to put it in place...


----------



## Aaron111 (Nov 24, 2007)

Lone Wrencher said:


> I installed my first vinyl replacement window recently. Everything went well, but I have one nagging concern. I caulked the inside of the blind stops before I installed the window, and I also caulked on the outside of the window (sides and top only).
> 
> Following the advice of a contractor on a jobsite (I'm a plumber), I didn't run a bead of caulk along the bottom of the replacement window (where the plastic sill angle meets the old wooden sill). His concern was that water might get trapped in there and have no where to run out, possibly rotting the wooden sill eventually.
> 
> ...


caulking of course...... hang it first then caulk it .... :clap:


----------



## W-Tinc (Feb 15, 2008)

Not all houses have easy wood out double hungs, if you are going to be replacing many windows you should be pretty well versed in different ways to get the job done.

Capping is not hard but if you haven't done much of it plan on it taking awhile:laughing:.

Another reason for installing from the outside is simply less chance of breaking any trim or doing any damage to the customers house. On very high or hard to get to windows we wrap, caulk, and install the window from the inside, but in general try to keep most of the mess and work outside. I don't care how great you or your helpers are..less chance always is a good thing:thumbup:.

When I see windows installed without capping the first things that come to my mind are do-it yourselfer or low budget window company, imo capping is just part of a professional job.

If you start from the bottom and bend fins where needed, and add drip caps where needed you are doing the customer a service, his trim will never need to be painted or rot and his windows will never rely on caulk/paint to not leak.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

W-Tinc said:


> When I see windows installed without capping the first things that come to my mind are do-it yourselfer or low budget window company, imo capping is just part of a professional job.


It's like this, capping the exterior is an OPTION, an UPGRADED option to the window package, i dont phuck for free, so aint no way i'm going to just throw in metal work for sake of throwing it in, you want maintenance free exterior, that's and extra $xx per window sir. If it's a situation where we have no choice but to do them from the outside, and cap has to be figured, then i make them aware of it so they can understand why the price is so much per opening....but to say every window gets capped, all the time...nope. That'd be like getting a desert thrown in at a restraunt for free....aint happen'n, you pay for upgrades, budget dictates EVERYTHING!!!


----------

